# jumping on everyone



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

We have an issue with our v with her jumping up on everyone, including myself & husband. We & others bend down to greet her & she jumps up smacking us in our chin. We tried turning our backs, saying "no", no jumping and just about everything else. We tried putting a leash on her when she encounters other people but it's just not something that we can do consistently and she almost chokes herself anyway. We haven't "kneed" her in her chest because we don't want to hurt her. She is just so excited to see everyone! Bella turned 3 last month & this has been a problem since the beginning. Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks much!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

What worked the best for us is completely ignoring Kaylee when she would jump on us. We'd just walk off keep doing whatever we were doing. We also didn't use any kind of hand correction. Hands can be rewarding even if it's nudging them off/down.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

A couple ideas:

Condition her to sit or lie down before getting petted while on leash. When she gets up, have the petting person immediately withdraw attention while you reinforce the sit or down. As she gets better, increase the time after the reinforcement before she gets attention again. Initially these will be very controlled training scenarios, preferably in your home. 

Teach her to jump on command as a paired command with off. I use "hug" and will sometimes invite her to jump up and after giving her some love, will command "off." 

And as for her choking herself, pulling. Are you using a regular lead clipped to her collar? I found I have better control with a british slip lead which tightens slightly when the dog pulls and provides immediate feedback. For even more control you can twist the neck opening into a figure 8 and slip the second loop over the muzzle like a head collar. Often they fight it at first or try to scratch it off, but they adjust very quickly.


----------



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

good ideas- thank you! Will try to have her on leash when people come to the house & have her on a harness as opposed to a regular collar. I still need to figure out how to handle her jumping on our backs as we turn away from her when coming home- so annoying esp when we haven't even greeted her. She is such a princess


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos has by no means mastered a mannerly greeting of visitors but we've made progress by commanding "on your bed" which is our version of the "place" command. He has to stay there while I answer the door and invite the guest in. He almost makes it to the release command "ok" but not quite yet. He still interrupts and comes charging about the time he can't stand it anymore. He will then jump on them about 25% of the time. He's ten months old and this is something we've worked on a very long time. I think he will eventually get it.

If she knew what to do instead of run and jump, that might help. Sometimes they need more than a no. They need a new routine in its place. And as far as greeting you, maybe you could teach her to go to her place when she hears the doorbell or the garage go up or whatever she she normally hears when you arrive home. Then, you could greet her or release her when you are ready for the love. Just another idea.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Pecan and my hounds before her did the same and here's what worked for us.

1 - Their energy level when meeting people or when we get home from somewhere is the biggest obstacle in the training process. Once their energy level hits a certain level and they go over threshold, those fantastic ears that usually catch every little peep don't hear the loudest of fog horns. So whatever training techniques you employ, one of them has to be a training technique for calming her.

2 - If she's already jumped, it's too late. All you are doing after that is training for her to get down. It's kinda like teaching someone to drive and telling them to turn left after the car is already through the intersection. That driver will be great at u-turns but will not have a sweet clue on how to turn left. If you tell that same driver a half a block before the intersection to turn left then they have time to process the request and can prepare for what is being asked and learn the technique. Same applies for our Vs.

3 - When calm, the training that we used was to teach to jump up and to stay down concurrently. When they were calm, we would stand 10ft-15t apart, one of us would hold their collar while the other would do a little dance to get them interested and just slightly excited about running over. We would let their collar go and within the first 5ft we would give one of the two commands (whatever you choose to use for stay down and jump). If they get it right, big praise and reward, if she got it wrong, no praise. Now that they are slightly excited from that little run-between, it's perfect timing to get them to calm back down and reset to go back the other way.

4 - If they jump when it's unwanted, we stayed facing them, stand as tall as we can and walk forward which forces them to attempt to jump backwards on their hind legs while their front paws are on our chest. It isn't something most dogs enjoy and they tend to go back to all fours quickly. I'm not a fan of turning away as from what I've read and experienced, some dogs can take that as a sign that they can show their dominance.


----------

